# Need fashion advice :(



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 16, 2012)

I know this is the wrong place to ask but I don't wanna look silly on facebook and I already asked my mom but I want a second opinion. I'm still kinda learning the dos and donts of grown up fashion. 

I have a banquet to go to tomorrow, I have the dress, have the shoes... I need to know if I can go bare legged or if I need to wear tights/panty hose.

If it matters:
I'm 23 (does age matter with this sort of thing?), tall, dress is not overly short or overly long. It's a comfortable length.
It is supposed to be around -5 to -10 Celsius tomorrow evening, however I will be indoors for the vast majority of the night.

So... Tights/nylons/whatever they're called? Or bare legged?


----------



## missyscove (Nov 16, 2012)

With that temperature forecast, I might wear tights just for warmth. I'm 22 (I think age does matter with these sorts of things). 
I don't know what sort of banquet it will be (e.g. if it was a more conservative religious sort of function or something) but I think you would be fine going bare legged. 
This also assumes that the dress is long enough that if you bent over noone would see your butt. Personally I almost always wear boxers when I wear a dress because I spent 7 years wearing uniform skirts in Catholic schools and it just became a habit.


----------



## Apebull (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I never wear nylons at all for any event. BUT I also live in Southern California where the coldest it gets is maybe 50. So I'd say no you don't have to.


----------



## Marshi (Nov 17, 2012)

I'd wear nude colored leggings/nylon/pantyhose thingies. It hides any scars or (if you're doing the "No shave November" thing) leg hair.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 17, 2012)

No nylons. Very dated. Stay away! 

Tights are worn for fashion but not for warmth. I'd say with a dressy type banquet dress tights won't do well here.

I vote bare legs with a great heel!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks guys!

It's for my boyfriend's Junior Football end of year wrap up thing, and it's his last year. My mom said to go with a pair of nightshade tights (which I have), but I was worried it's kind of an "old lady" thing. I couldn't say so for fear of offending her. 

The dress is about mid thigh, so shorter but not too short. I always wear shorts/spandex shorts anytime I wear a dress, I never want to chance a peekaboo. I'm glad I asked! 

I've got a pair of nude patent leather heels that I'm gonna wear with it. I've got long legs to start off with so I'm gonna be a giant! I'll see if I can't get a picture to show you guys.

Thanks again for the advice


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 17, 2012)

Okay, butch dyke here weighing in (hey, in a past life I was a girly girl).
If the dress stops above the knee, wear something under it. Tights if you'll be wearing closed toed shoes.

If you're wearing open toed shoes, no tights. Also, if the dress is below the knee, no tights.

So...shoes matter! Never ever wear open toed shoes with tights!! Otherwise, nude stockings are always okay. However, I'm a hypocrite and hated wearing them and never would.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 17, 2012)

Closed toe shoes and dress above the knee... But no nude tights are owned by this girl. Only black or nightshade (greyish?)...

Also I have no idea what to do with my hair. I am useless.


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 17, 2012)

You can leave your hair down, or you can pin it back. My sister taught me the trick of the messy-bun updo. Play with it a little, but if you do a messy bun and stick a bunch of bobby pins in it, if you do it right, it can look like an updo. But the type that only takes ten minutes to do yourself!! You do a high ponytail, wrap it up loosely, and then wrap the ponytail around the base of it. Then bobby pin the fluff out of it! 

If I had long enough hair to put up, I'd take a picture so you could see what I meant, but I'm actually in favor of wearing my hair natural for stuff like that. Especially if you usually pull it back in a ponytail.


----------



## Anaira (Nov 17, 2012)

*agrees with Q-tip's mom about tights* 

How long is your hair? You could wet it, plait it tightly, and leave it over night. Then use hairspray on it, then brush it out. Curls! Some people's hair just goes really fluffy though, so I dunno what it'd do with yours.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 17, 2012)

My hair is fairly long, however it would definitely just go fuzzy if I tried that 

It's really fine and has some wave to it. 

I'm still in the dark about the tights. I want to look like I have my *cough*stuff*cough* together, but I don't want to be the only one of the girlfriends (read: younger ladies) wearing tights. I also don't want to do nude if everyone else is doing dark, or do dark and everyone else do nude! Ugh!!


----------



## missyscove (Nov 17, 2012)

What color is the dress? / what does it look like if you can find it online.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 17, 2012)

I couldn't find the actual dress (it's a couple years old), but it looks close to this. It's more of a boat neck shape and had asymmetrical lines stitches into it throughout (stitching black as well).

Dress is solid black.

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/177131


EDIT: Also, would dark hose not look a bit odd with a nude heel?

Double edit: Apparently the term is asymmetrical ribbing, not stitching.


----------



## Anaira (Nov 17, 2012)

Your tights should match your shoes, I believe. Dark tights with light shoes is a no-no with me anyway, even if not with the fashion world. *shudders* Tights are cheap! Go buy some. 

Also, don't worry too much about fitting in. Wear things that go together, and that go with you, and you'll be fine. No one's going to care if you're wearing tights, and no one else is!

I don't know if this matches your personality or not, but one of my standby quick hair-dos is just looped plaits, or plaits wrapped around my head; however, my hair is waist length.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 17, 2012)

Just bring Toby with you...Nobody will care what your wearing if you have a bundle full of cuteness with bobbing ears to take there eyes off you...


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 17, 2012)

I still vote no tights after seeing the dress.

However I do agree that you should wear what makes YOU comfortable  

I've attended hundreds of formal banquets/dinners/charity events because of my husbands job. I have lots of formal dresses in my closet. So me personally, if I were wearing that dress I would go bare leg.

Have fun!


----------



## luvthempigs (Nov 17, 2012)

Curios about those who go bare legged. Are your legs tan? Do you use self tanner? Or do you go with what god gave you even if it's whiter than white?


----------



## kmaben (Nov 17, 2012)

whiter than white here and I go for tights or a nude pantyhose so as not to scare everyone off. Also have freckles and moles in odd places so I never go bare legged to formal things. 

I have longer hair and got a "topsy turvy" It's easy to use and gives you a very nice ponytail that you just accent with a decorative barrette or comb. I am also useless in the wardrobe, hair, and makeup department. I can do my own hair with the topsy turvy and feel semi accomplished.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 17, 2012)

I always go bare-legged, but again I live in SoCal so it's always pretty warm. 

My legs are light on the front and super tan on the back because I surf lol.

I agree with agnesthelion with saying at your age, pantyhose/tights does not look good. Especially with that dress. You'd look kind of like Adele (who, also never washes her hair). But if it's really formal and you're going for that look, do dark (unless you have light shoes). But you're young, so bare-legged is probably what other people will be wearing, too.


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 17, 2012)

I agree either bare legged or very sheer nude pantyhose


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 17, 2012)

No tights. If the shoes were black, that would be another story. 
Heck, I have tattoos and don't shave my legs, and I'd still go bare legged. Nothing wrong with bare legs. It's a cute dress, so you'll look good no matter what you wear. It's all about how you carry yourself anyway. Confidence, and you could be wearing a paper bag with lime green heels and make it look good.


----------



## Apebull (Nov 17, 2012)

After seeing the dress and the nude shoes I still say YES bare legs. And yes I'm whiter then white and never wear them.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 17, 2012)

Bare leg


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 17, 2012)

When did panty hose and tights become a NO? Growing up my mom would never let me out of the house without my legs covered. Now sometimes I don't wear them when I go to work, more out of a heat issue in the summer than a fashion statement. In the winter I wear tights to keep the draft at work at bay. Watching "what not to wear" they seem appaled by stockings. I'm confused!

If it matters, I'm 36 and clueless


----------



## lauratunes12 (Nov 17, 2012)

I personally would wear nude hosiery, mainly because of the weather. I went with a mid-thigh dress with bare legs a couple weeks ago for an election night party, and I was freezing all night. It wad about 35 degrees Fahrenheit. I usually also wear hosiery or tights because I have blood pooling issues and my legs are often really dark or really red.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 17, 2012)

qtipthebun wrote:


> No tights. If the shoes were black, that would be another story.
> Heck, I have tattoos and don't shave my legs, and I'd still go bare legged. Nothing wrong with bare legs. It's a cute dress, so you'll look good no matter what you wear. It's all about how you carry yourself anyway. Confidence, and you could be wearing a paper bag with lime green heels and make it look good.


I laughed so hard at this! I bet you're a blast to hang out with!

I would go bare legged with that dress. For your hair, if its long; then I would do a side braid(that hangs over your chest) thats what I did when I had long hair. Or if you know how to do a fish tail braid, they're a little difficult but look SO good! If you do hair over the shoulder, I probably wouldn't do a necklace, just bracelets. If you do a messy bun (Qtips mom's idea, a good one at that) then do a necklace, that doesn't hang passed the neck of the dress. I am also 23, so thats what I would do if I were you.  If your shoes are opened toed make sure your toenails are painted and looking good! 

But most importantly, HAVE FUN!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 17, 2012)

Here's a video for the rules on panty hose...hopefully this helps 
http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/tv/what-not-to-wear/videos/how-to-wear-pantyhose.htm


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 17, 2012)

heres another...
http://lingerie.lovetoknow.com/How_to_Wear_Pantyhose


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Rachel, that was very helpful!


----------



## Anaira (Nov 17, 2012)

I'd still wear tights! Nude tights with nude shoes are fine. I'd always wear tights, but I have scars on my legs that render it necessary.


----------



## kmaben (Nov 17, 2012)

This thread is awesome! I just bought my dress for my best friends wedding and had to go back over the thread to figure out the hosiery issue and shoes. lol! I love you guys


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I don't have a picture with the both of us head to toe, but I have a couple silly pictures, and I took one of myself just in case so I had something to show you guys  

It was a lot of fun, although I wasn't feeling too great this morning  (We went to a bar after the meal).

So here's after I was done getting ready.






And a couple from after the banquet.





Overdid it with the smile here I think!





Just a random candid here I guess.


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 19, 2012)

Outfit/hair success!!!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes you looked great!!!! Good decision on the no tights


----------



## whitelop (Nov 19, 2012)

You looked so good! You're SO pretty!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 19, 2012)

WOW, you are so pretty! Great dress


----------



## missyscove (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks great, thanks for updating us!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 21, 2012)

Very nice and you are very pretty a total success....But as a mod I need to address something.....Even though this is a 'Let your hare down" thread and has nothing to do with buns YOU personally Marisa are just not allowed to post pics of ANYTHING that does not include Toby. Toby is the single most precious bun with his smushy nose and bobby ears....The dress is good but Toby is better and if I have to abuse my mod powers to get him then so be it.....I have spoken! hnoyoudidnt:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 21, 2012)

:roflmao:

Oh yes, we need pictures of you in the dress holding Toby! Who cares about stray hairs!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh my gosh Katie you scared me silly for a second! I thought I was in serious trouble. How about this: I'll update update my blog today sometime so everyone can get their Toby fix. Is that a deal?


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes please, yes please, yes please!!
I need my Toby fix!!!!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 21, 2012)

You should be scared...Scared of the pitch forks and torches if Toby is not delivered immediately.


----------

